# Today's shooting!



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys I went out killing cans today and I'm getting better and better!







now that sports are done I have time to shoot! I cant shoot inside because parents won't let me







so I shoot outside and only can shoot while it's light!

Anyway today I went 7/10 shots with 9mm steel and did some damage on some cans pretty proud!

I was shooting with my modified ninja from Charles with some braided 64's and the can was just crumpling and when I 'butterflied' I punctured both sides!

Thanks for looking! 
Tristin.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You sure killed that can lol, nice shootin!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Great shooting, good looking set up as well.









When I lived in Germany we had rats in the building I worked in. I carved a simple little slingshot out of a slat from a pallet and strung it up with all I had, chained rubber bands. Let me tell you with little round pebbles from the walkway out front I toasted up several rats one that was about 13 inches from end of nose to tail. My buddy had me make him up one as well and we didn't get any work done for watching our rat baits with our slingshots. Office bands will get the job done. LOL Chris


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I see I'm not the only person killing cans with #64's chained! Nice shooting!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha! That's funny Chris!

Just job Caleb that can looks better torn than mine! Nice job friend!

Thanks Ben slowly but surley I'm getting better!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

It took me several shots to do this and plus I need to practice because I missed a bunch!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Practice makes perfect! I'm not even that good! I missed a lot before I started a good streak!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I couldn't count how many times it took me before I actually started to get use to chained bands!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to see you guys are enjoying those braided bands. They may not be as fast as TBG, but you can modify them in so many different ways, and they will certainly get the job done. I am delighted that you are having fun. Just keep practicing.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Of you modified them I bet you could get them close to TBG?


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on the fun shootin'!


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet. I use soda/beer cans a lot, although I prefer food cans, as they last longer. Love the noise they make when the rounds strike!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll try those!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Of you modified them I bet you could get them close to TBG?


Not really.


----------

